# P.85 for hmrc



## Ickle_Em (Aug 29, 2012)

Did everyone fill this out before they moved? What would be the repercussions if someone didn't fill it out?!


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Ickle_Em said:


> Did everyone fill this out before they moved? What would be the repercussions if someone didn't fill it out?!


I filled it out. They then sent me letters here saying I owed them money from 2007. I told them to feck off and they backed down


----------



## Ickle_Em (Aug 29, 2012)

Haha brilliant! Well how about if someone didn't want them to know something so that someone didn't fill the form out?! What would happen?!


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Ickle_Em said:


> Haha brilliant! Well how about if someone didn't want them to know something so that someone didn't fill the form out?! What would happen?!


It isn't mandatory, but they might decide to send you self assessment forms after a while and then fine you for not returning them.

The benefit of doing it is that you may be owed a tax refund if you leave part way through the tax year.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Ickle_Em said:


> Did everyone fill this out before they moved? What would be the repercussions if someone didn't fill it out?!


Hello Ickle_Em,

Form P85 is used to claim tax relief or a repayment of tax when you are leaving the UK. You do not have to complete the form if this does not apply to you.

However, why would you not want to notify HMRC that you have left or are leaving the UK...

Surely you are wanting to be in Dubai because it is a tax free country so if you do not notify them how will you protect your liability to UK income tax if you do not declare that you are non-resident.

I have dealt with many unfortunate people who do not follow the necessary steps then upon their return to the UK find themselves facing unexpected tax demands which they have to pay and wonder why they are faced with this situation!

Be upfront and honest and you will not pay the price :clap2:


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Its no big deal, i didnt fill the form out and when i started work for a new company last year which is salaried out of the Uk got hit with 4 months of emergency tax, had a race to get the form completed and filed before the end of the tax year as i may of had an issue claiming my tax back. Once done, all tax paid was rebated, which was nice.


----------

